# Please Explain Shabad - AWWAL ALLAH NOOR UPAYA



## charanjyot

I know as Sikhs we are supposed to respect other religions. But I'm confused as to why this shabad is written in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, how are we supposed to go about what is written. If someone could explain please? 

Thanks japposatnamwaheguru:

AWWAL ALLAH NOOR UPAYA | Read Bhagat Kabir Bani along with Bhai Harjinder Singh Srinagar Wale      - YouTube


----------



## Tejwant Singh

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*



charanjyot said:


> I know as Sikhs we are supposed to respect other religions. But I'm confused as to why this shabad is written in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, how are we supposed to go about what is written. If someone could explain please?
> 
> Thanks japposatnamwaheguru:
> 
> AWWAL ALLAH NOOR UPAYA | Read Bhagat Kabir Bani along with Bhai Harjinder Singh Srinagar Wale      - YouTube



Charanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

It seems you are unhappy and dissatisfied with this Shabad by Bhagat Kabir.

Please express your unhappiness by quoting the whole Shabad (no-one liners please), expressing it in your own words in the form your own interpretation. In other words what kind of message do you get from it? You may also use the literal translation for the reference purposes but you know, literal is not the interpretation.

Hope to learn from your Gurmat thoughts.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## charanjyot

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*



Tejwant Singh said:


> Charanjot ji,
> 
> Guru Fateh.
> 
> It seems you are unhappy and dissatisfied with this Shabad by Bhagat Kabir.
> 
> Please express your unhappiness by quoting the whole Shabad (no-one liners please), expressing it in your own words in the form your own interpretation. In other words what kind of message do you get from it? You may also use the literal translation for the reference purposes but you know, literal is not the interpretation.
> 
> Hope to learn from your Gurmat thoughts.
> 
> Thanks & regards
> 
> Tejwant Singh





It's not that I am unhappy. I'm just confused as to why Bhagat Kabeer ji, said Allah created the light, why not just say god, or the greater being, something along those lines? (Not that I have anything against Allah and Muslims). Respect everyone as we're told to.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*



charanjyot said:


> It's not that I am unhappy. I'm just confused as to why Bhagat Kabeer ji, said Allah created the light, why not just say god, or the greater being, something along those lines? (Not that I have anything against Allah and Muslims). Respect everyone as we're told to.



Charanjyot ji,

Guru Fateh.

Thanks for the response.

My initial request to you still stands so we can have an interaction and learn from the Shabad.

Will be waiting for it.

Thanks & regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Archived_Member16

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*

*Just for your information:*

Various names used in Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji pertaining to *GOD *and number of time they are used :-

1) Hari = 8324

2) Ram = 2533

3) Prabhu = 1371

4) Gopal = 431

5) Gobind = 475

6) Parbrahm = 324

7) Thakur = 283

8) Karta = 228

9) Daata = 151

10) Parmeshar = 139

11) Murari = 97

12) Narayan = 85

13) Antaryami = 31

14) Jagdeesh = 60

15) Satnaam = 59

16) Mohan = 54

17) Allah = 46

18) Bhagwan = 30

19) Narhari = 29

20) Mukand = 28

21) Madhav = 27

22) Paramananda = 22

23) Krishna = 21

24) Saaringpani = 20

25) Vitthal = 16

26) Waheguru = 15

27) Banwari = 15

28) Narsingh = 15

29) Daamoder = 9

30) Madhusudan = 7

31) Raghusudan = 6

32) Bavan = 3

33) Saarangdhar = 3

34) Achyut = 3

35) Raghurai = 2

36) Gopinath = 2

37) Govardhan = 2

OTHER THAN NAMES MENTIONED ABOVE WE HAVE NAMES USED FOR THE GOD WHICH MAY INCLUDE GOSAIN, KAMALA KANT, LAXMIDHAR, CHAKADHAR, CHATURBHUJ, MACHCHH, KURAM, VARAH, GORAKH,RUDRA, KHUDA, KHALIQ, QADIR , KAREEM, SARVPRATIPALAK, RAHEEM,ALAKH,APAR,BESHUMAR, BHAGWANT, BHAV_BHANJAN, RISHIKESH, VASUDEV, LILADHAR,IN GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI, WE HAVE WORSHIP OF EK OANKAR, ETERNAL BEING LORD OR GOD.AS PER THE PHILOSOPHY OF THE GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI NAMES USED BY ALL RELIGIONS AND COMMUNITIES ARE SYNONYMS FOR ONE GOD ONLY. THEREFORE, OTHERWISE ALL NAME OF LORD ARE ACCEPTED TO BE REMEMBERING GOD. JUST FOR THE SAKE THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN AKAL PURAKH, HARI, ISHWAR,ALLAH,THIS POINT OF VIEW COMES TO US FROM SHRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI.
*
source:* New Zealand Samagam vol 11 Giani Thakur Singh      - YouTube


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*



Soul_jyot said:


> *Just for your information:*
> 
> Various names used in Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji pertaining to *GOD *and number of time they are used :-
> 
> ...............
> 
> OTHER THAN NAMES MENTIONED ABOVE WE HAVE NAMES USED FOR THE GOD WHICH MAY INCLUDE GOSAIN, KAMALA KANT, LAXMIDHAR, CHAKADHAR, CHATURBHUJ, MACHCHH, KURAM, VARAH, GORAKH,RUDRA, KHUDA, KHALIQ, QADIR , KAREEM, SARVPRATIPALAK, RAHEEM,ALAKH,APAR,BESHUMAR, BHAGWANT, BHAV_BHANJAN, RISHIKESH, VASUDEV, LILADHAR,IN GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI, WE HAVE WORSHIP OF EK OANKAR, ETERNAL BEING LORD OR GOD.AS PER THE PHILOSOPHY OF THE GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI NAMES USED BY ALL RELIGIONS AND COMMUNITIES ARE SYNONYMS FOR ONE GOD ONLY. THEREFORE, OTHERWISE ALL NAME OF LORD ARE ACCEPTED TO BE REMEMBERING GOD. JUST FOR THE SAKE THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE BETWEEN AKAL PURAKH, HARI, ISHWAR,ALLAH,THIS POINT OF VIEW COMES TO US FROM SHRI GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI.
> *
> source:* New Zealand Samagam vol 11 Giani Thakur Singh      - YouTube


Soul_jyot ji I much disagree.

There is no one image of God defined in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  The names you have listed are always used in context.  Creator's various qualities are defined and it is unequivocally stated that all cannot be defined.



> *Another way to identify the fallacy of what you listed is that none was appropriate and singly picked for inclusion in SGGS representing the concept of Creator in Sikhism.  That is 37 in the list and about 23 in your paragraph below.*



So much for Hindus and Sikhs are the same  cheeringmunda.  Indirectly you helped me figure this out and I thank you for such mundahug.

Your post may mislead the other young and novice.​ 
Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## baggie singh

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*

gurfateh,

Don't worry to question gurbani it's only way to learn now
that pangti is reffering to 
everything was created in his hukam
that everyone is made from mitti but appearance can very e.g european's and african's etc
there's nothing wrong with what one looks like e.g colour, size etc 
everyone was made by parmeshwasher's hukam and everthing happen's by his hukam
basically your either manmatt or gurmatt so what is the difference? thats what you have to research (you have to work for your gyan it's not handed on a plate)...


----------



## Ambarsaria

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*



charanjyot said:


> It's not that I am unhappy. I'm just confused as to why Bhagat Kabeer ji, said Allah created the light, why not just say god, or the greater being, something along those lines? (Not that I have anything against Allah and Muslims). Respect everyone as we're told to.


Charanjyot ji I don't know if the following will help or help you understand the context and these are from Wiki so don't know scholarly accuracy of all quoted below,



> *Kabīr* (also *Kabīra*) (Hindi: कबीर, Punjabi: ਕਬੀਰ, Urdu: کبير‎) (1440–1518)[1] was a mystic poet and saint of India, whose writings have greatly influenced the Bhakti movement. *The name Kabir comes from Arabic al-Kabīr *which means 'The Great' - the 37th name of God in Islam.
> 
> Not much is known of Kabir's birth parents, but it is known that he was  brought up in a family of Muslim weavers. He was found by a Muslim  weaver named Niru and his wife, Nima, in Lehartara, situated in  Varanasi. They adopted the boy and taught him the weaver's trade.
> 
> According to Kabir, all life is an interplay of two spiritual principles. One is the personal soul (_Jivatma_) and the other is God (_Paramatma_). It is Kabir's view that salvation is the process of bringing these two divine principles into union.


Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## Tejwant Singh

*Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*

Charanjot ji,

Guru Fateh.

Let me help you out a bit, the rest would depend on your personal quest.

In the Hindu culture/religion, a potter/Ghumaar is a low caste artisan who makes pots, dolls out of clay and according to the Hindu caste system, he shall remain a Ghumaar, a low caste who has no ladder to climb. In other words, a potter/Ghumaar is considered an outcast in the Indian culture.

However, in the Abrahamic religions like Judaism, Christianity and Islam- Potter means YAHWEY/GOD/ALLAH and the pots are the people he has created. Adam was the first one created out of dust/clay.

Keeping the above in mind, read the whole Shabad again and please share your thoughts with us and see if it has changed your outlook or not.

Hope to hear from you.

Enjoy your journey.

Regards

Tejwant Singh


----------



## Ilyas Abbas

charanjyot said:


> I know as Sikhs we are supposed to respect other religions. But I'm confused as to why this shabad is written in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, how are we supposed to go about what is written. If someone could explain please?
> 
> Thanks japposatnamwaheguru:
> 
> AWWAL ALLAH NOOR UPAYA | Read Bhagat Kabir Bani along with Bhai Harjinder Singh Srinagar Wale      - YouTube


ALLAH is arrabic word for specifically Islamic God. GOD of the universe. This Shabad proves big bang theory in a single line that Allah first created a noor (light)  from which this universe was made.
This line also says that we all have one God. Peace ❤ May Allah bless you


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal

charanjyot said:


> I know as Sikhs we are supposed to respect other religions. But I'm confused as to why this shabad is written in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, how are we supposed to go about what is written. If someone could explain please?
> 
> Thanks japposatnamwaheguru:
> 
> AWWAL ALLAH NOOR UPAYA | Read Bhagat Kabir Bani along with Bhai Harjinder Singh Srinagar Wale      - YouTube


Equality, fraternity and brotherhood in the commonality of One Guide and living truthfully are the major features expounded in Sri Guru Granth Sahib; the fundamental guidance for Sikhs. Sikhism is a universal religion which became completely free from all narrow sectarianism, dogma and prejudice……Sikhs believe that ’All paths lead to the same God’,  …Sikhism does not have the sectarian boundaries and embodies all the major good qualities of all major religions of the world. In the words of Arnold Toynbee, it has the potential of ushering in a new higher civilization qualitatively different from the earlier Indic and Hindu civilizations. The potential of Sikh religion, its élan vital, can play a dominant role in shaping the 21st century society and the third millennium civilization that would be in its fundamental postulates different from the modern Western civilization. Islam and Christianity also, in their prime times, had brought about their respective civilizations; but these were uni-centric, religiously, socially and politically. Islam used force to spread force to spread and Christians lured the innocent through material benefits; Sikhs however used love and service to the people to wind over their hearts. Sikhism is thus truly developed on the principals of love, faith in God, liberty, equality and fraternity.
¢Apart from being a distinct monotheistic faith, Sikhism is also a social and fraternal religion, standing equally for the common Fatherhood of God and Universal Brotherhood of Man, guaranteeing equal status to all human beings and asserting that normal family life, loved with virtuous conduct and firm faith in God, surely leads to the path of salvation. It is thus a religion of our time, modern in outlook, scientific in analysis, rational in approach and practical in adaptability; suited to the needs, aspirations and conditions of the modern man and his social set up. It is a religion which is concerned with the creation of a just social order, and is committed to social equality and peaceful coexistence. It enjoins on its followers social responsibility involving both service and social action. It is based on humanistic and universal values of purest form. Human freedom and dignity, self-realization and self-confidence, service and sacrifice have been the essential elements of the ethos.
¢25-27 million in number; Sikhism has a very important role in ushering a new and higher civilization in the third millennium at the times of clash of civilizations.  In the process of ushering in a new holistic world view for the post-modern global society of the 21st century, Sikhism can play a vital role both on metaphysical and sociological levels. Sikhism is essentially a religion of spirit with a holistic vision on epistemic level.
¢Dorothy Field observed in 1914: Sikhism is capable of a distinct position as world religion, so as the Sikhs maintain their distinctiveness. The religion is also one which should appeal to Occidental mind. It is essentially a practical religion. If judged from the Pragmatically …it would stand first in the world. Of no other religion can it be said that it had made a nation in so short  a time. The religion of the Sikhs is most interesting at present existing in India, possibly indeed in the whole world. That it should have transformed the outcaste Indian- a notoriously indolent and unstable person- into a fine and loyal warrior is little short of miracle.


----------



## Original

Ilyas Abbas said:


> ALLAH is arrabic word for specifically Islamic God.


..granted !


Ilyas Abbas said:


> GOD of the universe.


...granted !


Ilyas Abbas said:


> This Shabad proves big bang theory in a single line that Allah first created a noor (light) from which this universe was made.


..huh !..big bang, light and then universe ??? kindly provide verifiable scientific source !


Ilyas Abbas said:


> This line also says that we all have one God


..yes, you're right ! we all have one God, but if you were to dig deep you'd find:

 dialect employed to communicate message was Sanskrit and not Arabic. In other words, it was an Indian telling the Arabs the* "truth",* that God is* "1"* [Ik Ongar] and not Allah for the Arabs, Ram for the Hindus and Jehovah for the Christians.
The author [Kabir] denoted the term "ongkar" to capture all the different names of the "one" God, which was later immortalised by Baba Nanak as Ek Onkar.
Hope that clarifies all ambiguities !

Regards


----------



## Dalvinder Singh Grewal

charanjyot said:


> *Re: Could someone please explain this shabad?*
> 
> 's not that I am unhappy. I'm just confused as to why Bhagat Kabeer ji, said Allah created the light, why not just say god, or the greater being, something along those lines? (Not that I have anything against Allah and Muslims). Respect everyone as we're told to.



*Universal Relvance of Sri Guru Granth Sahib *


*ਏਕ ਨੂਰ ਤੇ ਸਭੁ ਜਗੁ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਕਉਨ ਭਲੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਦੇ [[(Bgq kbIr)*


* (From the One and the same Light, the entire universe came into existence. How can there be better or worse among them? (St. Kabir))*


*‘I have studied the scriptures of great religions, but I do not find elsewhere the same power of appeal to the heart and mind as I find in these volumes (of Sri Guru Granth Sahib).” Pear S Buck*


*“In the coming religious debate, the Sikh religion and its scripture, Guru Granth, will have something special of value to say to the rest of the world.” (Arnold Toyanbee: Historian)*


*“It would rank almost first in the world. Of no other religion can it be said that it has made a nation in so short a time.” Dorothy Field.*


*“Sri Guru Granth Sahib is matchless Divine Treasure of synthetic embrace of the whole global community, Sri Guru Granth Sahib is a paradise of spiritual harmony.” Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogi,*


On 10 December 1948, UNO General Assembly passed Resolution No 217-A, on Human Rights stating, quote “All human beings are born free and equal in dignity and rights. They are endowed with reason and conscience and should act towards one another in a spirit of brotherhood.” unquote.


Sri Guru Granth Sahib, the Supreme Sikh Scripture of the Sikhs, had already preached about this vehemently and in much more clear and stronger terms. Guru Nanak has declared in sixteenth century that the same light of God is in everyone; every one’s light of life is brightened from the same God.[1] All are the children of the same God.[2]


Guru Nanak in fact considered all other beings better than him as he saw no one low. He gave them the same respect and regard as he considered all having been created by the same God whose light enlivened all His creation.[3]


In the same century Saint Kabir had explained this saying: First, Allah created the Light; then, by His Creative Power, He made all mortal beings. From the One and the same Light, the entire universe came into existence. How can there be better or worse among them? He asked the people not to get waylaid in doubt. The Creation is in the Creator, and the Creator is in the Creation, totally pervading and permeating all places. The clay is the same, but the Fashioner has fashioned it in various ways. There is nothing wrong with the pot of clay - there is nothing wrong with the Potter. The One True Lord abides in all; by His making, everything is made.Whoever realizes the Order of His Command, knows the One Lord. He alone is said to be the Lord's true servant. The Lord is Unseen; He cannot be seen. The Guru has blessed me with this sweet molasses of God’s Knowledge, says Kabir, that my anxiety and fear have been taken away and I see the Immaculate Lord pervading everywhere. [4]


That was the time when the caste and religious inequalities had entered into barbarities and the humiliation through subjugation of the downtrodden was at its extreme. Guru Nanak and the other contributors to the _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ propagated equality and casteless system this openly, even though they had to face tough opposition and ridicule not only from the ruling and upper class but also from their own people.


The Second Guru, Guru Angad Dev put the principle of equality into practice through p_angat (all sitting together in one line at the same platform to tak food) _and_ sangat_ (congregation of the followers) where all castes and creeds used to sit together. Sikhs used to sit in one line (_pangat)_ at the same time to have _langar_ (community kitchen) food and with this practice they meditated and discussed _gurbani (the hymns of the Gurus) _together in _sangat_. This practice continues till date. Fourth Nanak Guru Ramdas sang in _sangat:_ ’There is only one air and only one earth and only one light of the God in each being’ [5]


Guru Arjan, the fifth Guru Nanak, confirmed this further by saying, “Our Guru has removed all the doubt from our minds. There is only one _Alla _or _Parbrahm_.”[6] Neither different God’s for religions nor number of Gods for different types of tribes were preached; there being one and the only one God for the entire universe.


This removed all the distinctions of religions too when Guru Arjan repeated Guru Nanak’s words saying that we are not Hindus or Muslims. We are the body and life of Allah Ram; the same God, who is no different for religions. We have closeness with all.[7]


It was really a daring feat at the time when the just keepers of the time, the _qazis _used to get boiled over such statements and gave death punishments to the infidels who ever dared to equate Allah with Ram. Their Allah was considered to be much superior to Ram, as they were from the ruling elite. As a result, Guru Arjan, the fifth Nanak had to face the harshest punishment to death bearing the pouring of the burning sand over his head while sitting on a hot steel plate on oven on a hottest summer day of June. When the Muslim saint Mian Meer saw this, he was angry. In rage he wished to curse the perpetrators of the crime but the _Guru_ restrained him remaining calm as all the people seemed equal to him.


He found none to be his enemy as he had equal affection for all.[8] Those who were performing the punishment were working as per the orders and he was bearing the punishment as per God’s Order; there was none working against God’s Order hence all were with in the Higher Order.[9] He prayed, “Your Order is the sweetest O Lord. I pray You allow Your Name for me to recite_._”


This was the extreme where the Gurus considered even their purported executioners as innocent as they were acting on the Orders of the God.


If we compare the contents of the UNO Resolution with the actions of the _gurus_ and their words recorded in _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ we find that the resolution though in right direction, yet is very preliminary in the steps in human rights which the Gurus considered as the most valuable. Even the person on call for duty to murder had the right to live as we learn from these hymns.


This was the very reason Prof R L Bradshaw found that, ‘The Sikh Religion is a universal world faith, a message for all men.  This is amply illustrated in the writing of the Gurus. Sikhs must cease to think of their faith as just another good religion and must begin to think in terms of Sikh religion being the religion for this New Age…..”


This fact is already recorded in _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_. What ever the great men speak is common for the entire world.[10] They do not think of one person, community, society, religion, country, or age. They think well of all the societies for all the ages to come. They pray for all to be salvaged from burning pyre of the worldly maya (materialism).[11] They pray for God’s forgiveness and blessings on all the beings and to provide food and shelter to all to remove their sufferings.[12]


That was the time when India was badly divided into castes. The upper castes used the lower castes as slaves and had numerous bondages on lower castes which did not allow them free living. The bonded life was further made more horrible by continuous indignities heaped upon them. Even countries like USA and England who now calim to be the forefbearers of human rights have developed slavery as a form of labour. There was no way out as there was none to help them out of this situation. Who so ever tried to speak for their problems was castigated and made to face the wrath of the upper castes. But the _Gurus _and the saints of _Guru Granth Sahib_ refused to accept these man made distinctions.


Guru Arjan, the fifth Guru Nanak considered all beings as parts of the God and the God as the part of His creation. Everything is one without doubt.[13]  Saint Kabir explained that,” Who has the God, the Highest one, on his side, on him or his home, the caste must not have any distinction”.[14]


Their message was common to all; the _Kshatris, Brahmins, Shudra _and_ Vaish_; that those followers of the Gurus who meditate on God’s Name will be redeemed; may they be from any caste since there were no caste distinctions at God’s place.[15]  All the _Kshatris, Brahmins, Shudra_ and _Vaish_ (the four castes in Hinduism); all can be redeemed by the same Name of the God. Only those, who worship and meditate on God, cross the ocean of worldly evils. They become pure and help their generations to swim across the oceans of worldly evils.[16]


The Gurus and saints loved and made friendship with all high and low and treated all as equal as all belonged to the God. They considered truth as the only religion of the universe; the only truth being the God who is the only one complete for all the ages.[17]


They did not consider the yogis as the suitable aspirants of God if they only talked but failed to consider all as equal. The best yogis in their eyes were those who considered all the God’s creation, as equal and acted as such.[18]


The Gurus put their words in to practice. Guru Nanak stayed with Bhai Lalo a low caste artisan and refused to eat the food of the high caste minister Malik Bhago, who considered staying of Guru Nanak with Bhai Lalo a low caste against the social norms.


Considering this thought as the hub of Sri Guru Granth Sahib the famous scholar Archer endorsed Prof Bradshaw’s view saying, “The religion of _Guru Granth Sahib_ is a universal and practical religion…..The world today needs its message of peace and love.”

Messages of universal Peace and Love are too obvious and appealing to everyone’s heart.[19]


The peace to the mind and love for the heart emanating through the Gurbani is well acknowledged by the Nobel Laureate Pearl S. Buck in following words:


“I have studied the scriptures of great religions, but I do not find elsewhere the same power of appeal to the heart and mind as I find in these volumes. They are compact in spite of their length and are a revelation of the vast reach of the human heart, varying from the noble concept of God to the recognition and indeed the insistence upon the practical needs of human body. There is something strangely modern about these scriptures and this puzzled me until I learned that they are comparatively modern, compiled as late as 16th century when explorers were beginning to discover that the globe, upon which we all live, is a single entity divided only by arbitrary lines of our own making. Perhaps this sense of unity is the source of power I find in these volumes. They speak to person of any religion or of none. They speak for the human heart and the searching mind.


*Brotherhood of Man*;


“_Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ is matchless Divine Treasure of synthetic embrace of the whole global community, it is a paradise of spiritual harmony. True integration, harmony and unity can usher in on a solid foundation of love. The love stands out beautifully harmoniously, synthetically in its positive pristine purity and glory in _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ where the hymns celestial of divine lovers of different religions, faith, creed are enshrined in One religion of love in brotherhood on man and sole fatherhood of God. So through _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ flows and glows the salvation of humanity.” [20]


The _Bani_ of _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ is the creative force of the infinite rhythm. When recited it creates the internal rhythm of the body and that of the being. The power and projection of the sound current in the _Sabds_ of _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ are in _Ragas_. These _ragas_ are a methodology of harmonies play of their life force. The blessings of _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ nurture the trees, humans, bees and birds, demons and angels alike. It is song celestial which sings the glory of the sole God in one harmonious melody from the beginning to the end. Once the honeybees sat on a branch to create the honey and tape of the _Gurbani_ was played at distance constantly. That beehive gave three times the honey of other bees.”[21]




*Universality of God and Monotheism*

_Sri Guru Granth Sahib’s_ total structure is built on the Oneness of God. It starts with *1E*‘_Ikomkar_’ that is Only One God has created all shapes of the universe; the only one creator of the universe. He is neither established nor created by anyone. He has created Himself and created a _Name _too. This is a fact because He neither dies nor is reborn. He is immortal, ever living, beyond life and death and will continue so forever. He fears none as there is no one equal to Him and all are His creation and subordinate to Him. They all serve as per His Order and according to His Will. Thus He has no enemy or enmity either. One can reach with His Grace. The Lord is Independent, Limitless and Infinite.[22]


The fact that _Omkar_ in the _mool mantra_ is preceded by 1 shows that, despite of the many-ness of the revealed world, its oneness is not lost sight of. The Lord who created the universe is the sole Master of all. It is monistic in character, though pluralistic in content. _Gurbani_’s belief is that God exists not merely as an idea or concept but as Real Being, indescribable but not knowable.


He is prevalent every where and in everything i.e., in His creation. Thus entire universe is His abode. He is settled in it to enjoy His creation. Only those can know the Universe and its parts who have realized Him through His Word with the guidance of the Guru.  His Word can be realized by practicing Truth and self-restraint acting upon Guru's teaching and contemplating over Lord's praises. By Contemplating the True Name, man gets at his own home (man's true home is Lord's abode) and obtains the exalted Lord.[23]



It does not talk of many Gods. In fact it is against many god-hoods.“For Nanak there is one God, one soul, indivisible, self existent, incomprehensible, timeless and all-pervading…. To be named, but otherwise indescribable and altogether lovely   Such was Nanak’s idea of the Creation and was a conception which at once abrogated all petty distinctions of creed, and sect, and dogma, and ceremony. The realization of such God shatters the sophistries of the theologian and quibblings of dialectricians. It clears the brow from the gloom of abstruse pondering over trifles and leaves the heart free for the exercise of human sympathies. (Fredric Pincot: British Scholar)


*Authentic and Original *


Confirming the authenticity and uniqueness of Sri Guru Granth Sahib, M.A. McAuliffe stated in ‘The Sikh Religion-Its Guru, Sacred Writings and Authors’:


“The Sikh religion differs as regards the authenticity of its dogmas from most other great theological systems. Many of the great teachers of the world have known have not left a line of their own composition, and we only know what they taught through tradition or second hand information. If Pythagorus wrote any of his tenets his writings have not descended to us. We know the teachings of Socrates only through the writings of Plato and Xenophon. Buddha has left no written memorial of his teachings, King Fu-Tzu, known to Europeans as Confucius, left no documents in which he detailed the principles of his morale and social system. The founder of Christianity did not reduce his doctrines to writings, and for them we are obliged to trust to the Gospels according to Mathew, Mark, Luke and John. The Arabian Prophet did not himself reduce to writing the chapters of Quran. They were written or compiled by his adherents and followers. But the compositions of Sikh Gurus are presented and we know at generally unalterable by copyists, and we even become in time familiar with their different styles. No spurious compositions or extraneous dogmas can, therefore, be represented as theirs.”[24]


*Universal Truth*


_Guru Granth Sahib_ is built in total truth. It is a universal truth that everything in the universe is continuously changing.[25] Anything which changes is false. Only the God is the One who remains the same and does not change hence is true.[26] The God belongs to all and all belong to God.[27]Truth isthe medicine for all ills. It removes evil and washes away sins.[28]These are some of the other examples of Truth which abound in the entire _Guru Granth Sahib_. The entire fabric of _Guru Granth Sahib_ is built around the fabric of truth. This truth is universal beyond the boundaries of nations and earths and stars as it is applicable to the entire universe. Prof H L Bradshaw states, “The other religions contain the truth but Sikh Religion as depicted in _Sri Guru Granth Sahib_ contains the fullness of truth.


*Exponent of Universal Ethical Values*


The ethical values expounded in _Guru Granth Sahib_ are again universally applicable for all times. For example;


1. To usurp other’s right is as sinful as eating a pig’s meat for Muslims and eating  a cow’s meat for Hindus.[29]

2.  If one lives with continuous humiliation all his eateries and enjoyments are debauching.[30]

3. We must adopt goodness and leave evil. We must not do such things for which we have to repent later.[31]

4. We must do good to others and must not burn our heart in anger.[32]

5. We must earn through hard work and share it with others. This is how we find the true path.[33]

6. One must live putting effort and doing hard work and get happiness through rightful earning.[34]

7. Those who think of doing good to others have nothing to hide.[35]

8. All have equal share in the universe because the God is everywhere and in everything and not visible outside.[36]

9. There is no one who is our enemy. We have good relationships with all.[37]

10. Fear should neither be given nor tolerated.[38]

11. All the brethren should meet and meditate to remove confusion.[39]

12. The person who neglects his wife and gets attached to other women is mentally  blind. [40]

13. Never think ill of others.[41]

14. Never speak ill (to anyone) as God is in everyone. Never hurt any heart.  Everyone is of immeasurable value.[42]

15. Pleasure and pain are the two garments given, to be worn in the Court of the Lord.[43]

16. Where you are bound to lose by speaking, there, you ought to remain silent. [44]


*A Practical Teaching*


The teachings of _Guru Granth Sahib_ are natural and spontaneous. They are all practical and lived through by the Gurus and saints themselves. They have nothing ritualistic; whatever is taught is directly appealing and applicable without any difficulty. It is easily understood even by the commoner and practiced by all without any barrier of caste and religion.  “The Sikh religion (as enshrined in _Guru Granth_) is far above dependence on Hindu rituals and capable of distinct positions so long as Sikhs maintain their distinctiveness. The religion is also one which could appeal to the occidental mind. It is essentially a practical mind. If judged from pragmatic stand point which is a favorite point of view in some quarters, it would rank almost first in the world. Of no other religion can it be said that it has made a nation in so short a time. The religion of the Sikhs is one of the most interesting at present existing in India, possible indeed in the whole world.” Dorothy Field.


_Guru Granth Sahib_ is thus about the universe and for the universe and has the applicability for people from all walks of life globally. This universality aspect needs to be expounded and propagated further so that the message of _Guru Granth Sahib_ reaches all the corners of the world, is understood and applied to make the world a better living place.



[1]sB mih joiq joiq hY soie[[ iqs dY cwnx sB mih cwnx hoie[[(rwg DnwsrI m: 1, pMnw 663)

[2]eyk ipqw eyks ky hm bwirk[[(sort m: 5, pMnw. 611:19)

[3]sB ko aUcw AwKIAY nIcu n dIsY koie[[ ieknY BWfY swijAY ieku cwnxu iqhu loie[[ (sRI rwg, m:1, pMnw 663)

[4]ਅਵਲਿ ਅਲਹ ਨੂਰੁ ਉਪਾਇਆ ਕੁਦਰਤਿ ਕੇ ਸਭ ਬੰਦੇ  [[

ਏਕ ਨੂਰ ਤੇ ਸਭੁ ਜਗੁ ਉਪਜਿਆ ਕਉਨ ਭਲੇ ਕੋ ਮੰਦੇ ॥੧॥ਲੋਗਾ ਭਰਮਿ ਨ ਭੂਲਹੁ ਭਾਈ ॥

ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਖਲਕ ਖਲਕ ਮਹਿ ਖਾਲਿਕੁ ਪੂਰਿ ਰਹਿਓ ਸ੍ਰਬ ਠਾਂਈ ॥੧॥ ਰਹਾਉ ॥

ਮਾਟੀ ਏਕ ਅਨੇਕ ਭਾਂਤਿ ਕਰਿ ਸਾਜੀ ਸਾਜਨਹਾਰੈ ॥ਨਾ ਕਛੁ ਪੋਚ ਮਾਟੀ ਕੇ ਭਾਂਡੇ ਨਾ ਕਛੁ ਪੋਚ ਕੁੰਭਾਰੈ ॥੨॥

ਸਭ ਮਹਿ ਸਚਾ ਏਕੋ ਸੋਈ ਤਿਸ ਕਾ ਕੀਆ ਸਭੁ ਕਛੁ ਹੋਈ ॥ ਹੁਕਮੁ ਪਛਾਨੈ ਸੁ ਏਕੋ ਜਾਨੈ ਬੰਦਾ ਕਹੀਐ ਸੋਈ ॥੩॥

ਅਲਹੁ ਅਲਖੁ ਨ ਜਾਈ ਲਖਿਆ ਗੁਰਿ ਗੁੜੁ ਦੀਨਾ ਮੀਠਾ ॥ ਕਹਿ ਕਬੀਰ ਮੇਰੀ ਸੰਕਾ ਨਾਸੀ ਸਰਬ ਨਿਰੰਜਨੁ ਡੀਠਾ ॥੪॥

   (pRBwqI Bgq kbIr pMnw 1349:19)

[5]eyko pvxu mwtI sB eykw sB eykw joiq sbeIAw[[(mwJ mhlw 4, pMnw 96:9)

[6]khu nwnk guir Koey Brm[[ eyko Alhu pwrbRhm[[(rwg rwmklI mhlw 5, pMnw 897)

[7](a)n hm ihMdU nw muslmwn[[ Alh rwm ky ipMf prwn[[ (rwg BYrau mhlw 5, pMnw 1136)

  (A) nw ko ihMdU nw muslmwn sgl sMg hm ko bn AweI[[sUhI mhlw 5 ](747:15)u

[8]n ko bYrI nhI ibgwnw sgl sMig hm ko bn AweI[[(kwn: mhlw 5, pMnw 1299)

[9]sBy sWJIvwl sdwiein qU n idsY bwhrw jIau[[(mwJ mhlw 5, 87:8)

[10]prQwie swKI mhw purK boldy swJI sgl jhwnY ](soriT, mÚ 3, 647:1)

[11]jgqu jlMdw riK lY AwpxI ikrpw Dwir[[ijqu duAwry aubrY iqqY lyhu aubwir[[(iblwvl vwr 4, pMnw 853:10)

[12]sBy jIie smwil ApxI imhr kru[[AMnu pwxI mucu aupwie duKu dwldu BMin qru[[(rwg swrMg mhlw 5, pMnw 1251)

[13]bRhm mih jnu jn mih pwrbRhmu ] eykih Awip nhI kCu Brmu ](mhlw 5, 287:3)

[14]jw ko Twkuru aUcw hoeI ] so jnu pr Gr jwq n sohI ](kbIr,330:16)

[15](a) KqRI bRwhmx sUd vYs aupdysu chu vrnw kau swJw ]( sUhI, mÚ 5, 747:19)

  (A) gurmuiK nwmu jpY auDrY so kil mih Git Git nwnk mwJw ] ( sUhI, mÚ 5, 748:1)

[16](A) KqRI bRwhmx sUd vYs sB eykY nwim qrwnQ ]

guru nwnku aupdysu khqu hY jo sunY so pwir prwnQ ](mwrU, mÚ 5, 1001:12,13)

(e) bRwhmxu KqRI sUd vYs cwir vrn cwir AwsRm hir jo hir iDAwvY so prDwnu ](m:4,861:8)

(s) bRhmn bYs sUd Aru KRqRI fom cMfwr mlyC mn soie ]

hoie punIq BgvMq Bjn qy Awpu qwir qwry kul doie ](rivdws,858:8)

[17]eyko Drm idRVY scu koeI[[ gurmiq pUrw juig juig soeI[[(rwg bsMq m 1, pMnw 1188)

[18]glI jogu n hoeI[[ eyk idRsit kir smsir jwxY jogI khIAY soeI[[(rwg sUhI m: 1, pMnw 723)

[19]sB ko mIq hm Awpn kInw hm sBnw ky swjn[[(rwg DnwsrI m: 5, pMnw 671:8)

[20] Bhai Sahib Harbhajan Singh Khalsa Yogi, ‘Eternal Glory of Sri Guru Granth Sahib’ in Simriti Granth,

  Aduti Gurmat Sangeet Sammelan, 2001, p.35

[21] Ibid

[22]  QwipAw n jwie kIqw n hoie[[ Awpy Awip inrMjn soie[[(jpujI m:1, pMnw:2)

[23] J/ew J/ezeko fBokbk .. nrw ni'Bh ikfs B ikbk..

  nrw nr'uo[ o{g[ B o/fynk.. y'is y'is xfN xfN d/fynk..

  iI' d/fy fdykt? fs; eT[ pfb ikJh.. r[o go;kfd gow gd[ gkJh..

  fenk ig[ ikgT[ fpB[ irdh;? .. r[o e? ;pfd wjb[ xo[ dh;?.. (gzBk 838)

[24] M.A.Macauliffe, The Sikh Religion, Vol. I & II, p.LIII.

[25] iksu nwil kIcY dosqI sBu jgu clxhwru (Awsw m: 1, pMnw 468:7)).

[26] Awid scu jugwid scu hY BI scu hosI BI scu[[(jpujI m:1, pMnw 1)

[27]sBnw jIAw kw eyko dwqw (jpujI), sB mih joiq joiq hY soie[[ iqs dY cwnx sB mih cwnx hoie[[

  (rwg DnwsrI : 1, pMnw 663)J/ew J/ezeko fBokbk .. nrw ni'Bh ikfs B ikbk..(pMnw 838)

[28]scu sBnw hoie dwrU pwpu kFY Doie] (Awsw m:1 pMnw 468:13)

[29]hk prwieAw nwnkw aus sUAr aus gwie[[(mwJ m:1 pMnw 4,141:1)

[30]jy jIvy pq lQI jwie[[ sB hrwm jyqw ikCu Kwie[[(mwJ m:1 pMnw 142:10)

[31]sWJ krIjY guxw kyrI Coif Avgux clIAY[[ AYsw kMm mUlY nw kIcY ijqu AMqu pCoqweIAY[[

  (sUhI m:1 pMnw 766:1)

[32]PrIdw bury dw Blw kir gusw mn nw hMFwie[[(PrId, pMnw 1381:19)

[33]Gwil Kwie ikCu hQhu dyie[[ nwnk rwhu pCwxih syie[[(m:4 pMnw 1245:19)

[34]audm kryNidAW jIau qUM kmwvidAW suK BuMc[[(m:5 pMnw 522:15)

[35]praupkwr inq icqvqy nwhI kCu poc[[(m:1 815:19)

[36]sBy sWJIvwl sdwiein qU n idsY bwhrw jIau[[(m:5 pMnw 97:8)

[37]n ko bYrI nhI ibgwnw sgl sMig hm ko bn AweI[[(m:5 pMn 1299:14)

[38]BY kwhU kau dyq nih nih BY mwnq Awn[[( m:9 pMnw 1427:7)

[39]hoie iekqR imlhu myry BweI duibDw dUir krhu ilv lwie[[(m:5 pMnw 1222:16)

[40]Gr kI nwr iqAwgY AMDw[[ pr nwrI isaNu GwlY DMDw[[(nwmdyv pMnw 1164:18)

[41]pr kw burw nw rwKhu cIq[[(Awsw m:1 pMnw 468:13) (Awsw m:5 pMnw 386:14)

[42]iek iPkw n gwlwie sBnw mih scw DxI[[ ihAwau n kYhI Twih mwxk sB Amolvy[[(PrId 1384:17)

[43]suKu duKu duie dir kpVy pihrih jwie mnuK ] (mwJ, mÚ 1, 149:4)

[44]ijQY bolix hwrIAY iqQY cMgI cup ]2] (mwJ, mÚ 1, 149:5)


----------

